

Japan unfurls Ikaros solar sail in space - evancaine
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/science_and_environment/10293284.stm

======
Qz
Anyone else think naming the thing _Ikaros_ is tempting fate much?

~~~
stcredzero
The Japanese engineers read manga based on Greek mythos. Thus, they were
forewarned and left out the wax.

------
tocomment
Where are they sending the spacecraft? do they have any estimates on how fast
it will get up to?

------
yread
many more details on official blog
<http://www.jaxa.jp/press/2010/06/20100611_ikaros_e.html>

------
hackermom
Perhaps an odd question, but, are there any hobby astronomers here who
might've managed to digiscope images of this thing?

